# اغتنم الفرصه لاصحاب البوتيكات والتحف بضاعه من الصين للبيع (مع الصور)



## *سواح* (1 يوليو 2012)

اغتنم الفرصه لاصحاب البوتيكات والتحف بضاعه من الصين للبيع (مع الصور)


كما في العنوان لظروف خاصه وتوفير سيوله وهذه صور لها مع الشرح والعدد وسعر الجمله 


خزفيات آشكآل متعدده 

آلعدد 640 قطعه

هذه صورهآ





















بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 7600 ريال 
------------------------

فآزآت فوآكه زجآجيه للمطآبخ

عددها 230 قطعه

وهذه صورهآ










































بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 3450 ريال
----------------------

تحف زجآجيه صغيره 

عددها 440 قطعه

وهذه صورهآ






































































بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 4000 ريال
------------------

سآعآت حآئط متعددة آلآلوآن

عددهآ 190 قطعه

وهذه صورهآ


















بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 2850 ريال
---------------------

سآعآت منبه كفرآت صغير ووسط

عددهآ 110 

وهذه صورهآ









بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 1320 ريال
-------------------

سآعآت كفرآت حآئط وسط وكبير 

عددهآ 100 قطعه

وهذه صورهآ





















بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 3000 ريال
---------------------------

سآعآت خشيه وجهين 

عددهآ 45 قطعه 

وهذه صورهآ












بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 1800 ريال
---------------------------------------

سآعآت منبه صغيره فضية بعدة آلوآن 

عددهآ 190 قطعه

وهذه صورهآ














بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 2280 ريال
-----------------------------

موآزين زجآجيه بآلوآن مختلفه

عددهآ 95 قطعه 

وهذه صورهآ

















بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 1425 ريال

--------------------------------

سرآميك مشغول متعددة آلآشكآل

عددهآ 670 قطعه

وهذه صورهآ






























بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 7560 ريال
--------------------------

سلآت شآهي قهوه 

عددهآ 180 سله

وهذه صورهآ


















بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 2700 ريال

--------------------------------------------------

لوحآت حآئط خشبيه

عددهآ 195

وهذه صورهآ

<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">






<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">



​


<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 2925 ريال
-----------------------------------

آطآرآت صور خشبيه 

عددهآ 480 آطآر

وهذه صورهآ

<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">







<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">






بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 5280 ريال
----------------------------------

آطآرآت صور آستيل فضية آللون

عددهآ 480 آطآر

وهذه صورهآ

<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





<A href="http://www.n00n.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7207">





بيع القطع كامله جمله بـ 5760 ريال

------------------------------------------------------------

علما بأن هذه الاسعار سعر التكلفه فقط لان سعر البيع ضغف هذه المبالغ  ​للتواصل والمفاهمه:
[email protected]
موبايل
0502222899


----------



## *سواح* (3 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اغتنم الفرصه لاصحاب البوتيكات والتحف بضاعه من الصين للبيع (مع الصور)*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## *سواح* (5 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اغتنم الفرصه لاصحاب البوتيكات والتحف بضاعه من الصين للبيع (مع الصور)*

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اغتنم الفرصه لاصحاب البوتيكات والتحف بضاعه من الصين للبيع (مع الصور)*

ماشاء الله
بضاعه حلووه


----------



## *سواح* (7 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اغتنم الفرصه لاصحاب البوتيكات والتحف بضاعه من الصين للبيع (مع الصور)*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> ماشاء الله
> بضاعه حلووه


تسلمين اختي على الاطراء والمرور


----------



## *سواح* (13 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اغتنم الفرصه لاصحاب البوتيكات والتحف بضاعه من الصين للبيع (مع الصور)*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

